# Have a read of this ad for an XR3i - lovely



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

I think it's great to appreciate other classics - Observations from enthusiasts who just love classic cars should be a part of the forum. 
Here's one that will blow your mind - just the business. Seeing is believing. I used to own one
Have a look.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-Fantastic-F ... 4187f3a56c


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks wonderful & quite cheap. I wouldn't part with my 1982 5 speed XR3 for £4000.
Hoggy.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looks wonderful & quite cheap. I wouldn't part with my 1982 5 speed XR3 for £4000.
> Hoggy.


Your so right Hoggy,
This is a lovely classic. We could have a space on the forum for appreciation of some of the mint classics. 
The wording of the ad is superb and clearly from a place of passion

Just great


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought the Capri 280 Brooklands was a bit cheeky at 23k, but 57 for a Sierra Cosworth???


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Had one like that in metallic grey 8) great car at the time , seems a long time and many cars ago now ...


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

triplefan said:


> I thought the Capri 280 Brooklands was a bit cheeky at 23k, but 57 for a Sierra Cosworth???


Yes, but price aside - you have to appreciate that someone has loved the car enough - whatever it is, to keep it in that kind of condition. I just find it awesome.

If anyone remembers driving one of these back in the day they were 'street machines.' 
110 BHP weighing less than a ton - so quick in the day.
Then I had a Dolomite Sprint. Mental 
Ok Ok Dave - leave the thread alone. No prob He he


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I do appreciate the dedication to preserving a car, but at the same time it is also sad as at the end of the day it is a car and should be used and enjoyed, not kept wrapped on cotton wool as a garage queen.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

triplefan said:


> I do appreciate the dedication to preserving a car, but at the same time it is also sad as at the end of the day it is a car and should be used and enjoyed, not kept wrapped on cotton wool as a garage queen.


Yeah I get that, but I'm talking more about 'Barn finds.' 
A few months ago I was buying paint for a customers car and offered some help to an old guy in the paint shop who looked lost. He was after a can of green paint - any green for his car. He genuinely couldn't remember the name of the car and had obvious memory problems. I gave him my card and he asked if I could come and have a look so he could buy the right colour.

The next day he called me and asked if I would come over to check the paint colour for him as the car hadn't moved for fifteen years and he still couldn't remember the car make.

I turned up and we had to lever the garage door open and inside?

An Aston Martin Vantage!!!! Loved it.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

great when something like that happens, not quite the same but I was in a hardware store and in comes this old boy and asks for a tin of gold paint, the shopkeeper asks him what do you want it for "I'm touching up the coach lines on my Brough Superior" he says, man I would ahve loved to have seen that


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

4x4 wheels rs turbo boot spoiler and mint condition.
Hoggy you have one?. Some pictures of inside out would be lovely.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

triplefan said:


> great when something like that happens, not quite the same but I was in a hardware store and in comes this old boy and asks for a tin of gold paint, the shopkeeper asks him what do you want it for "I'm touching up the coach lines on my Brough Superior" he says, man I would ahve loved to have seen that


Yeah well the story deepens. 
When I saw it I did a double take and said - My god, this is a Brooklands Green Aston Martin Vantage. He replied - Yes Yes of course, that's the one. It was MINT - cream Connolly with red pipeing. 42 k on the clock. I said to him 'do you realise how much this car is worth?' His reply - 'on next to nothing - it really is very old.'

To cut a long story short I printed out some details about the car and took it over to him. He was aghast!!!
Funny and fun.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

KGF use a classics forum I'm on, they end up with some right gems.

Nice to see really when you think all of the good, genuine, original examples are all gone


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Sandy said:


> 4x4 wheels rs turbo boot spoiler and mint condition.
> Hoggy you have one?. Some pictures of inside out would be lovely.


Yes - lets see some pics of Hoggy's car
I bet it's mint.
Come on Hoggy!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Sandy said:


> Hoggy you have one?. Some pictures of inside out would be lovely.


Brand new in 1982. 5 speed XR3 carb...Only produced from March to Oct 1982 so getting quite rare. Click to enlarge.










This is her now.

































Hoggy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy you have one?. Some pictures of inside out would be lovely.
> ...


I have to say I love it even though it's an old collectors car it's a beauty. So how often do you drive her?. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I owned a 1600 ghia just like that and it was an amazing car for the year A reg


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Sandy said:


> I have to say I love it even though it's an old collectors car it's a beauty. So how often do you drive her?. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hi Sandy, Every month at least but only on dry roads now..Never failed MOT. & very little replaced.
German made & Ziebarted @ factory. 
Later UK made XR3 were not rust proofed so most have rotted away.
Hoggy.


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow Hoggy that is amazing!! I had a January 83 registered XR3 in silver with blue piping and those original wheels too but it had the Bosch K-Jetronic on it already - apparantly it was one in the mix between the XR3 and the XR3i (basically the xr3i but not on the logbook as one) SMF17Y was the reg. Loved that car and wish I still had it today! Even with a number of splits across the dash from the sun / battery tray hanging out and a puff of blue smoke every time I touched the pedal! Done the valve stems to solve this initially but returned a year later as the rings had totally had enough lol! You have a piece of history right there!!!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I love it even though it's an old collectors car it's a beauty. So how often do you drive her?. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I seriously believe that it never fails an mot  
Mine was rust free for years but then some twit came and crashed into it and after having the repair done I just didn't like the car as the wing kept rusting and I decided it must go so sold it on. Couldn't fault it for anything though that how robust cars were back then.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sandy, just shows how quality has reduced over the years, she still has original springs/suspension & shocks & carried 5 up quite regularly when everyday car. I still know the few things that have been replaced & only mechanical part is water pump & that was only because I put too much tension on cambelt, when replacing it.
Hoggy.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

You need to clean the engine bay hoggy - it's filthy!


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Sandy, just shows how quality has reduced over the years, she still has original springs/suspension & shocks & carried 5 up quite regularly when everyday car. I still know the few things that have been replaced & only mechanical part is water pump & that was only because I put too much tension on cambelt, when replacing it.
> Hoggy.


That looks stunning Hoggy. 
You're so right about the quality of newer cars deteriorating. Eg replacement panels being as thin as paper among many other things. 
Yours is a diamiond


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

If I had somewhere to put it I would bag that XR3i, loved those cars!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Sandy, just shows how quality has reduced over the years, she still has original springs/suspension & shocks & carried 5 up quite regularly when everyday car. I still know the few things that have been replaced & only mechanical part is water pump & that was only because I put too much tension on cambelt, when replacing it.
> Hoggy.


yes unfortunately it's all about making money and ripping off the consumer as much as they can :x



w32aphex said:


> If I had somewhere to put it I would bag that XR3i, loved those cars!


If I had a big enough back yard I'd have all the old classics lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hoggy she's beautiful - a real credit to your care. I had the Ghia too - in that colour I think - lovely car but kids came along and it was too small - went to a Sapphire Cosworth which was lovely too. I used to love Fords.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

SalsredTT said:


> Hoggy she's beautiful - a real credit to your care. I had the Ghia too - in that colour I think - lovely car but kids came along and it was too small - went to a Sapphire Cosworth which was lovely too. I used to love Fords.


Cosworth 4x4 nice


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I always keep an eye on what KGF have in, just for the sheer dribble factor of most of the cars thay have.

Hoggy, do you ever take your XR3 to Ford fair?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

cherie said:


> Hoggy, do you ever take your XR3 to Ford fair?


Hi Cherie, When you live in West Wales every thing that happens is too far away.
Often take her on the Pembrokeshire County Run to show her off, but gets plenty of postive comments, just taking her for an everyday blast.
Hoggy.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy, do you ever take your XR3 to Ford fair?
> ...


That's a shame, it's a good day, and I daresay you'd get lots of attention. The dustance is not that far really if you're a determined petrolhead. I know people who come down from Aberdeenshire every year, and we had two Dutch, and one Norweigan on our stand last year. :wink:


----------



## CookieTT (Feb 24, 2012)

Blimey, this is a trip down memory lane.
I had one of the first XR3i imported in black, ofter wondered if ...555Y became a classic or ended up as a rust bucket
CookieTT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Dry roads at last, [smiley=sunny.gif] so took the XR3 for a blast, what a wonderful machine  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had 1.6 Sport same age, 1990. Quite nippy in its day, looked really nice and had black and red velour upholstery.
Looked just like this .....


----------

